
Rocket Lab’s Modest Launch Is Giant Leap for Small Rocket Business - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/10/science/rocket-lab-launch.html
======
fastball
I'm interested in the environmental impact of launching many small rockets to
put say one or two satellites into orbit vs the impact of a much larger rocket
to launch many more at once.

Can anyone with more knowledge on the subject chime in on this?

~~~
bufferoverflow
Either way, it's negligible compared to cars, concrete, aluminium production,
and hundreds of other energy-heavy industries.

~~~
fastball
Well, negligible now, but isn't the entire purpose behind companies like
SpaceX and Rocket Lab to make launching rockets much, much more ubiquitous?

And once rocket-launching _is_ ubiquitous, should we not care that 100 smaller
rockets are creating 10x more pollution as a single, massive rocket which
delivers the same payload?

------
Klathmon
Congrats to the people at Rocket Lab on another successful launch!

I'm so excited about these smaller and cheaper rockets making it practical to
send much cheaper smaller payloads payloads into orbit.

------
walrus01
Youtube launch stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPwMuUxSrcA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPwMuUxSrcA)

------
ChristianGeek
The title of this post is deceptive; the actual title of the linked article
is:

“Rocket Lab’s Modest Launch Is Giant Leap for Small Rocket Business”

